# Bald Eagles In My Back Yard



## northeastangler (Sep 10, 2008)

I took this pic over the weekend in the backyard of my home in New York near the Delaware River. It amazes me how these birds are coming back just 90 miles north of NYC!

The bird in flight looks like it could be a juvenile golden, but I'm not sure.

For the past 5-years or so, every time the river freezes these birds pick away at scraps left over from the local butcher/deer cut up guy that is just down the road from me. I counted over a dozen this weekend.

I thought you may like it.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thats just 2 cool, to have a subject like that to see everyday.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Thats good to hear. My neighbors and I have spotted a juvenile bald eagle last year in our neighborhood in Old River Winfree, Texas. They are always a great sight to see.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*eagle*

Thanks for sharing

don't have any here, but have about a hundred or more buzzards

that roost here on dickinson bayou.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I'll be right on over...Oh, wait your in NY.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

awesome


----------



## NOGUIDEREQUIRED (Apr 8, 2007)

fishingtwo said:


> Thanks for sharing
> 
> don't have any here, *but have about a hundred or more buzzards*
> 
> *that roost here on dickinson bayou.*


 Classic.....:rotfl:


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

That is soooo cool....


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

That's good to hear about eagles making a strong comeback up there. 

My sister lives in Massachusetts and a few years ago was telling me about a bunch of buzzards that hang out in the trees in her back yard. She was amazed since we had never seen any buzzards when we were growing up and she now lives in the house where we grew up.

I asked her what the name of the big body of water just off of the coast. She had to respond "Buzzards Bay"! lol

Truth is the buzzards are making a comeback up in the northeast just like the eagles.


----------

